# SL,WL,ASL.... How do you tell?



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

So, I asked this question once before a long time ago and I still don't know the answer. I'm kinda slow on the uptake with all this stuff. If your dog has no pedigree or a suspect CKC pedigree (like mine has) how do you know if he is a working line/show line/Czech/American/Finnish/whatever. 

Is this something an experienced person can tell just from appearance? I am assuming my guy is an American BYB working line dog? His work is serious stick fetching.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

TAR HEEL MOM said:


> So, I asked this question once before a long time ago and I still don't know the answer. I'm kinda slow on the uptake with all this stuff. If your dog has no pedigree or a suspect CKC pedigree (like mine has) how do you know if he is a working line/show line/Czech/American/Finnish/whatever.
> 
> Is this something an experienced person can tell just from appearance? I am assuming my guy is an American BYB working line dog? His work is serious stick fetching.



If you don't have a pedigree I don't think there is any way of knowing. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

If your dog is registered with the Continental Kennel Club, you can pretty much conclude that he is from a backyard breeder and does not possess the lineage that would reveal any working or show lines.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

This is what I referred to when studying the breed and the differences in lines: (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Without a (reliable) pedigree, there really isn't any way of knowing. With experience, a person can sometimes guess IF the dog shows typical physiology of a certain line. 

Your dog does not, he seem like a very generic back-yard-bred dog of no particular background. I would say that American Show lines are probably the strongest influence in him.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Most BYB GSDs are from a mix of unknown lines. 
Sometimes, telling what lines a GSD is from is a little easier. I believe the most obvious are WGSL and ASL. 
The WGSL are commonly deep red, with toplines slightly sloping "over." 
The ASL are usually lighter tan, with toplines slightly sloping "under." 

￼


----------

